# SD/Mini/MMC/RS/Plus/Mobile driver doesn't work!



## SuperBanhMi (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi!

I really really need help with my Sd card driver, it just doesn't respond at all. I put in a SD card and nothign shows up on my computer +__+. When I go into My computer, it doesn't recognize it. The problem is when I go into device manager, I don't know what its called to see whether it is working properly or not (obviously its not). Please help me please! I am doing a project and I can't upload pictures to my computer because i don't have a USB cable and other issues. Thank you!


----------



## bluedoglily (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got the same problem and came here looking for answers....HELP!!


----------

